

Sagmeister: are you ready to take one year off every 7 working years? - armansu
https://medium.com/career-pathing/b4159a875b7

======
nostrademons
I've got a couple friends that do this and highly recommend it. You can
appreciate life much more when you are deliberately choosing what you want to
do each year than when you fall into a pattern and just let it carry you
along.

